# MO: Right to carry law improved



## Grenadier (Jul 14, 2011)

Kudos to Governor Nixon (D) for signing the much-needed reforms to the concealed carry law:

http://www.columbiatribune.com/news/2011/jul/09/gun-bill-is-signed-into-law/

Glad to see that he didn't cave into the screeches and demands by the allies of the Carnahan family...


----------



## zDom (Jul 14, 2011)

Now if we could only get the Feds to enact a law enabling us to travel through Illinois armed without the fear of being arrested on felony charges and having our weapon seized.

While traveling from my home state of Missouri to Kentucky Lake and back, the only place I really REALLY feel unsafe and have a strong desire to remain armed is while passing through Illinois &#8212; specifically, Cairo, Ill.


----------



## lklawson (Jul 15, 2011)

zDom said:


> Now if we could only get the Feds to enact a law enabling us to travel through Illinois armed without the fear of being arrested on felony charges and having our weapon seized.
> 
> While traveling from my home state of Missouri to Kentucky Lake and back, the only place I really REALLY feel unsafe and have a strong desire to remain armed is while passing through Illinois  specifically, Cairo, Ill.


I go through St. Louis pretty regularly. I pretty much never feel safe through there. When I'm traveling through alone (pretty rare) I stop just as soon as I cross the border (East St. Louis if I'm headed west) and re-arm. More often I'm traveling with my family and my wife feels so unsafe traveling through St. Louis that she insists we not stop at all until we're out of the city entirely.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## JohnEdward (Jul 15, 2011)

As I full support concealed weapon laws, in a strange way it makes me uncomfortable the reasons many states are issuing concealed weapon permits to its citizens is in response to the rise in violent crime so citizens can protect themselves. It was blocks of neighborhood streets that where bad or dangerous, then it was whole neighborhoods, then parts of the city, now it is whole cities, what is next?  Our government at all levels really needs to put an effort in reducing the crime rate, helping us to take back our cities from crime.


----------

